# Da bin ich dabei....



## T1m0 (10. Dezember 2009)

... das ist primaaaa, vivaaaa... okok
so gestern prüfung in fulda gehabt und auch zeugnis bekommen, 60 punkte  nachher gehts gleich zur behörde und den schein holen.
Ab jetzt wirke ich aktiv bei fänge 09/10 mit!


----------



## Sleepy Hollow (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da bin ich dabei....*

|schild-g hab gestern auch mit 60 Punkten bestanden
und mir eben den Fischereischein für 10 Jahre geholt #6


----------



## Barsch-Guru (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da bin ich dabei....*



T1m0 schrieb:


> Ab jetzt wirke ich aktiv bei fänge 09/10 mit!


 
Naja, das bleibt ja erstmal abzuwarten...:q

Aber auf alle Fälle sag ich mal |schild-g zur bestandenen Prüfung und für die Zukunft viel Petri Heil.

Grüße Alex


----------



## eric_d. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Da bin ich dabei....*

Auch von mir |schild-g


----------

